# Milton Keynes to Oxford tonight or 2morrow morning



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation: Aluk/Faye at Pawprints
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request?yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport? the rescue
Is Liability Insurance in place? Not sure you would have to check with your own insurance companies
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal? Handover form
Are fuel costs are available?Sadly no

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:2
Type/Breed: 1 x Blue BSH +1x black n white long haired
Name(s): Henry and smudge 
Sex:male
Age(s):15 yrs
Colours:Black n white and Blue
Neutered:yes
Vaccinated: no
Any known medical issues: none known
Any known behavioural Issues:None known

Any other information: Owner is losing house tomorrow so they need to come out ASAP as they will have nowhere to go :cry3:

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Milton Keynes
Location End: County & Postcode Stoke on trent

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Milton Keynes, UK to Stoke-on-Trent, UK - Google Maps

We have the rest of the route covered we just need to get Milton Keynes to Oxford sorted either Botley or Cherwell valley services, can anyone help please?

If you think you can help please pm me, email me at 
[email protected] or call me on 07733125279 or answer the thread on our site by clicking on the following link
View topic - Urgent needed for today or 2morrow • Animal Lifeline UK

Please cross post

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorted cats will be collected today yay!


----------

